
On which occasions do you realize computers aren't as smart as they could be? - marbetschar
On which occasions do you realize computers aren&#x27;t smart, because they had all info around, but failed to assist?
======
marbetschar
Are you aware of such an occasion where a computer could have helped you out -
but it didn't? Which occasion was it?

------
FroshKiller
Every time I've had to debug a null reference exception in a .NET application.
Thankfully, that will be changing.

~~~
marbetschar
I'm feeling with you; Null Pointer Exceptions in Java are annoying too.

